# Das ist alles, worüber er spricht



## eno2

Hola

La frase original: 
<Das ist alles, worüber er spricht>

Intentos bastante literales: 
Eso es  la única cosa de la cuál habla.

O bien:

Eso es todo de lo que habla


----------



## bwprius

De acuerdo con tus traducciones.


----------



## eno2

Gracias por confirmar.


----------



## anahiseri

mejor la segunda
*único* no es exactamente lo mismo que *todo*


----------



## eno2

Gracias por  tu consejo.


----------



## Bonjules

Solo habla de eso.


----------



## eno2

Si. "Solo habla de eso":  Es probablemente lo más simple y natural. Traducción de
<Er spricht nur darüber. >
Proviene de un curso de Alemán
Hacía intentos con intención bastante literal. Que piensas del original Alemán? Suene totalmente natural? .


----------



## Bonjules

eno2 said:


> Si. "Solo habla de eso":  ...
> <Er spricht nur darüber.  .


Bien, estas dos pueden ser ambiguas dependiendo donde uno pone la énfasis ( en *habla* o *spricht* cambiaría todo).
La frase original es bien clara y buena pero larga.
Otra posibilidad mas corta sería
*Er spricht nur über das*.


----------



## eno2

Bonjules said:


> La frase original es bien clara y buena pero larga.
> .


Gracias por confirmar.


----------



## Tonerl

Otra sugerencia:

*Das ist alles, worüber er spricht* 
Eso es todo sobre el que está hablando 

Saludos


----------



## eno2

Ah, con el...
No me atreví a usar 'el'.


----------



## anahiseri

eno2 said:


> Ah, con el...
> No me atreví a usar 'el'.



mejor que no te atrevas porque no es correcto. Es
*sobre lo que está hablando *
o mejor
*de lo que está hablando*


----------



## eno2




----------



## Peterdg

Tonerl said:


> anahiseri said:
> 
> 
> 
> mejor que no te atrevas porque no es correcto.
Click to expand...

Tonerl:

Lo siento pero en este caso, anahiseri tiene razón y "sobre el que" no es correcto en este caso.

"Sobre el que" o "sobre la que" sí son posibles con un antecedente definido (un sustantivo masculino o femenino) pero no con un adjetivo indefinido, como lo es "todo".


----------



## Tonerl

Hola Peter,
gracias por haber llamado la atención de que estoy en un error y como reza el dicho:
_*Quien en sí confía yerra cada día !!! *_

Saludos


----------

